# Propane Smoker Modifications



## Dutch

Folks, Here's your chance to post the modifications and (hopefully) pictures of what you did to your smoker to make it work better. This topic will remain as a sticky so all the new folks don't have to hunt to far to find it.


----------



## cajunsmoker

Wasn't quite sure where to post my mods since I went from a charcoal/wood Brinkman Smoke King Deluxe (BSKD) and converted over to a propane rig.  I checked with Dutch and he said put it here. So here goes.



http://img60.imageshack.us/slideshow...790080hik.smil


----------



## justfish

I'm new here, but thought I would make my 2nd post worthwhile.  I just got a GOSM for my Bday, and while seasoning it, realized real quick that the smoke box had to go.  Read a few post about coffee cans, ect, but had a 10" skillet sitting w/ my camping stuff that I tried.  Fit like a champ and held alot more wood.  Turn the handle in the corner and it seems like it was made for it, and also make it easy to slide out to add more wood.  Took a little longer to get smoke, but seemed like it smoked just like the box once hot.
Try it and let me know. :D


----------



## dr good

I use one of those cast iron skillets in the "Smokorator" and is ideal, even after the handle fell off. So cheap too, think I paid $4 Au for it. Took the total cost of the "Smokorator" to $24 Au though, and it has only been going for about a year so far. I expect many more out of an investment like that . Chuckle.


----------



## q3131a

I did the coffee can modifications. It holds alot more wood then the little square box.

http://photos.ar15.com/ImageGallery/...ImageUnq=49471

http://photos.ar15.com/ImageGallery/...ImageUnq=49471


----------



## pg

Hey Dutch,

Been gone for awhile...did you ever get the turkey fryer temperature control working?


thegozzzz


----------



## squeezy

For those of you who are tired of messing around with charcoal and like me ... not the handiest man on the planet! .... and consequently have been thinking of coverting to propane. I have converted my Brinkman charcoal vertical water smoker and more recently my horizontal side firebox model.
When I have some pictures, I will post them, but in the meantime you can find all the info you need at this website;

http://www.gassmoker.com/

They will custom build to suit and ship it to ya ....
You will also save a lot of wood, 'cause you just put a chunk in a 48 oz. juice can and place it where they show you and it will produce smoke in less than 60 seconds.
I usually get 1 1/2 to 2 hours per can ... not bad ...eh?

Pictures are from their site:
 1st is smoker sitting on burner after legs and charcoal pan removed.
 2nd is showing can placement and 
3rd is can placement for a horizontal model (side firebox)

And no ... I don't work for them ... just a happy customer!


----------



## xtexan

Thanks fellas! I was so sick of running out to the smoker every 15 min. to check on my charcoal, that I decided to "go gas". I was prepared to plop down $200-$400 dollars on a new propane smoker. Well not now, I am going to buy the conversion kit and save myself some $.

Thanks Again!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS You may have also saved a marriage!LOL


----------



## squeezy

Glad to be of help ....what type of smoker are you using XTexan?
Oh! ...good luck with the marriage!


----------



## xtexan

I am using the (previously) New Braunfels Smoker


----------



## deejaydebi

Excelent tutorial Rodger! I may steal some of those ideas!


----------



## tsulcoski

Rodger,

Would you mind sharing the parts that are needed to accomplish this?

I already have an 80000 btu burner( turkey fryer style). 

Thanks 
Trevor


----------



## cajunsmoker

Hi Trevor,

The gas valve is part #2E854 from W W Grainger.  The pilot generator is also from grainger and the part # is1RC59.

I bought the thermostat from an appliance parts store.  It is just a standard electric oven t'stat that has a on/off click at the bottom of the rotation and then is calibrated from 150* up to 500* if I remember correct.  It is important to have to on/off clicker at the bottom so you can shut the burner completely off and the pilot stay lit.

Also this valve has to be used with a low pressure burner and regulator.  I bought a 100,000 BTU regulator from the hardware store that operates at 11" water column.  Some of the burners and regulators for deep fryers and things like that are high pressure and work on 10# pressure.  This will blow the diaphragm out in the valve and it will fail.

A member named Smoking Stang did this mod in his Smoke Vault propane smoker and it worked on that unit.  It still works fine in mine but I have been burning more charcoal and wood lately just for the heck of it.

Hope this helps, if you need any more info just post or PM me and I will help any way I can.


----------



## navionjim

Hay your just the guys to ask, I also have a New Braunfels Vertical Smoker, "Hondo" I think it is, which I have used for five years. I've placed a $10 Harbor Freight gas burner and cast iron skillet in the fire box for better low end temp control and use a bag of cube ice in the drip pan to cool the smoke even further. This works well for homemade jerky, bacon and sausage. Now I'm building a larger fridge smoker with a remote fire box and am wondering if I shouldn't go with gas there too? I'd intended to lay a brick fire box and use a long flue to the old Frigidaire with river rock in the bottom for a smoke diffuser. What do y'all think would be the best way to go, real fire or gas and wood chips?


----------



## smokeyroad

cajunsmoker, your pictorial is great! It is exactely what I was looking for...actually more than I was looking for.  Dang it, back to the drawing board ...again.  Now my conversion is getting more complicated, thanks.  Seriosly though, thanks for the slide show and info.  That is going to help out ALOT.


----------



## gypsyseagod

i've been reading the posts about gas/heat control issues & though i don't own 1, i was thinking about ideas for controlling the gas for lower temps.i'll have to do the research, but what about an inline valve(like old houses that had gas room heaters) or a regulator from an oxy/acetylene rig ?? or would the hose be too big ? has anyone tried this? i'm curious because i'm thinking about going propane for my smoke&grill for winter time.


----------



## desert smokin

The only thing approaching a mod that I've done to my GOSM is to replace the smoke box with a bread pan to accomodate chunks for longer smoke times.
I do have a needle valve that I bought that I am going to install post regulator for low end temp control. 
I'm contemplating lithium powered digital thermometers mounted below the second and fourth grate levels but not committed to it yet.
Will post pics when I get things together after middle of July when I get back from vacation.


----------



## catfish

here is a little mod i did for a shelf to hold my wireless thermometer just some zip ties and the lid to the old wood box (replaced with a $1.69 loaf pan from grocerie store).Attachment 3431


----------



## richoso1

Hello Dutch, maybe after enough data has been collected, it could be broken down by type of propane smoker. This might help members zero-in on applicable mods. Just a thought... but then again, everytime I think, nothing happens.( Thee Stooges)


----------



## chrish

There is  "one" Mod id like to express a concern here for safety issues and thats trying to get a burner to produce a lower flame then what it was designed and tested for,  for one its dangerous, the flame can go out very easily and have a gas build up and one spark from the wood box when you open the smoker door can set it off and you'll find yourself in the neighbors yard looking really stupid (but funny
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )   what if there was a child nearby that got hurt, can you live with that?  honestly could you take the chance?   
now im not saying  "you cant do that"  just be wise in doing it and using it and if your new to your gosm learn it more before you do any mods and if you have kids really think twice before you do it.
 I commented on a safe way in doing this by using a $10 electric hot plate from wal-mart and thats cheeper then a scar for life on a kid, just think about it first ok  even im thinking about making a mod like that but i'll opt to using a hot plate,  even i dont want to look like a fool


----------



## squeezy

Chrish has made a good point here .... that has never occured to me. I've singed my brows a time or two with my grill not thinking far enough ahead of the dang thing.
Caution ... is the word!


----------



## bonniesboytoy

Please explain the needle valve concept... also the 2 thermometers in the unit sound like the way to go for top/bottom true temp..(as an addition to any smoker..


----------



## fat sal

Hi, all:

The GOSM mod I did was to replace the smoke box with a cast iron frying pan.  The pan holds a lot more wood, and the cast iron gets more than hot enough to smolder the wood chunks.

Sal


----------



## tailgatingpirate

I too have a GOSM and i use a cake pan for the smoke box and a big tin foil pan for the water pan


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*  Hey Tom, I will send you what I have on the needle valve. I have used it alot, as has my neighbor. There are those who have safety concerns, but I personally, have had no problems with it.*
* Dang, I just saw that I have already sent you this, did I miss something, or is this just a different thread? Oh well.*
*Subject:* Fw: needle vavle #2


*Quote:
Originally Posted by Squeezy 


 
I had it down to that item ... thanks for confirming. Now, I don't know much about gas fittings and such so, could you show me a pic of where it is connected or expalin to me where it connects or what it replaces?
Sure would appreciate it. Can't wait to see how much shipping cost I will get slapped with! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Paul

Hey Paul, unscrew the regulater from the hose where it connects to the propane tank. Mine was real tough to get broke loose, then install the new valve in between the hose and regulator. You will need to get bushings for both ends of the new valve, its too big to fit the old threads, I think you need to go from 1/4 to 1/8 in size. 
cascadedad






 Is the orginal person to come up with this fix.


GOSM Low Heat Fix (w/pics) 
OK, as I promised.

I have only been able to get my GOSM down to about 250* to 260* during the heat of the day (temps between 90* and 100*). So, as recommended in another thread, I purchased one of these.

http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/nv1...urner_part.htm

When I went to install it, the threads were not the right size. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I have been busy with work and coaching football so was unable to make it to the hardware store until this evening. The store closed at 8:00 and I squeaked in at 7:55 to get the two remaining pieces. The first photo is what it looked like after the valve was installed.

The next picture is the flame with the needle valve open which is the same flame as I had prior to installing the new valve. The last picture is the flame with the needle valve adjusted down. It works excellent and I think I could take my temperature WAY down low. Probably lower than 200 now without any problem.

So, I would highly recommend this mod to everyone. From what I have read, MOST of the small GOSMs will barely make it down to 225 when it is hot ouside and a lot have trouble getting down to 250.

Thanks for everyone that helped on this.

Oh, before you order one of these valves, you may want to check your hardware store. The store I went to had a couple different needle valves right where all the fittings were. I didn't even look to see if they would work as it was last call for checkout.

YEHAW! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Attached Thumbnailshttp://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=4352&d=1187332615http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...d=1 187332615 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=4353&d=1187332653http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...d=1 187332653 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=4354&d=1187332669http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...d=1 187332669
_
Subject:* needle vavle #2


 vbmenu_register("postmenu_88370", true); 




Quote:
Originally Posted by *bonniesboytoy* 


 
_Thanks BIG A, I don't have of *GOSM* yet, but am looking for the best low temp mod for it before it comes...This is it I think..Thanks again.._

*This should help you guys more, I'm not kidding you, This valve makes ALL the difference. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*Hey Skip, a fella(Cascadedad) gave the address for a web site that sells a small brass valve like is used on weed burners. He said to turn the main valve on low, and put the new brass valve behind the main valve and then fine tune with the brass valve. I ordered 4 of them. I think I can put the web site up here? Bayou* *Classic* Depot
http://www.bayouclassicdepot.com/
[email protected]
*Yes!! The valve is like, $4,  OK, click on, propane parts, click on, miscellaneous propane burner parts, "view parts", there it is. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*
__________________


----------



## bbq bubba

Geez Terry............gotta say, your cut and paste talent's could use some work!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Got a headache just trying to read that!!


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*  My whole system needs a general overhaul. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











*


----------



## rip

I have a BBQ Grillware it has the cast Iron woodbox and didn't have a seal around the door. For the firebox I did the coffee can thing and the wife found a fireproof insulation seal at a fireplace store. No she's not that nice she just knew that if I went in there we may have had to sign up for welfare when I came out. Anyway here are the pics of the mods.
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t79/RIP57/DSCF0198.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t79/RIP57/DSCF0197.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t79/RIP57/DSCF0196.jpg


----------



## rip

For anyone that is looking they have the fireproof insulation at Lowe's in the fireplace dept. for $10.00 and comes with adhesive.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I think my wife payed $3.00 a foot for ours at the fireplace store.


----------



## deejaydebi

I missed this post eariler ... you did a really nice job there RIP! Very Professional!


----------



## johnm160

So when you replace the wood box on the GOSM with a frying pan you just leave it uncovered? It dosen't flare up with no top on it?


----------



## deejaydebi

No top needed. The only time it's questionable is when you have really high temperatures but then the meat is pretty well shielded by the water pan.


----------



## johnm160

Great Debi,

I will replace it so I dont have to replace the wood so often. 

-John


----------



## bassman

When I grabbed hold of my new Smoke Vault 24, I knew right away that a bad back and one bad arm wouldn't let me take that thing out of the garage!  Went to Lowes and picked up four 2" swivel casters w/locks and two pieces of 1 1/2"x2" pre drilled angle metal.  Cut to go in between the legs on each side and bolted on with #20X1/2" bolts with lock washers.  Now I can just wheel it to the door and onto the concrete slab outside.  I'll have to take pics when I have more light, but I'll post later if anyone is interested.   Keith


----------



## rodbuilder

Before I made this modification I couldn't get below 300 degrees in my GOSM. Thanks to the help of folks from SMF this is what I ended up doing...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...210#post111210


I also changed out my chip box and use a 10" cast iron skillet. I cut my wood into 1" squares and it works great for me. Now I am able to get my smoker down to 130 for smoking jerky and sausage. I also have stopped using the water pan. I really don't see any change in the final results of my pork butts, ribs, turkey and chicken so far without the water pan...

Merry Christmas to all....


----------



## superdave

Started with a Cabela's electric that had very little if any heat control.  After removing the electric element, I installed a 3/16" steel plate on the bottom in lieu of the thin tin bottom.  I picked up a standard gas stove burner for $20 and used some steel angle as legs for my wood pan.



















On top of the steel angle, I set another 3/16" steel plate as my wood/smoking surface.


----------



## jtribout

I found this propane tank monitor valve at HD. It really give a real feel for how much gas is in the tank. 

I've also took the smoker box that came with the unit (Way to small) and turned it upside down over the handle on the side as a shelf for the meat thermo meter to sit on while I'm smokin. I use a 10'' cast iron skillet asmy smoke box.


----------



## gobbledot

JTR does the smoke box you have made a shelf out of get hot? That is a good idea, biengs it was tooooo small for the perpose it was made for... I use an 8x8 alum pan, it seems to get smoke quicker. I had a skillet before I switched to the pan...


----------



## jtribout

Hey Gobb,

The pan gets warm, but not to hot to hold the Thermo unit. The shelf won't hold anything with any weight to it unless you run a screw through it. I just pop it off the handle then I'm done with it. I'm thinking about putting the screw in to keep it in place. I know It will show up MIA being it's so small.

Jerry


----------



## dmack

Keith,
I'd sure like to see a picture of your mod.

dmack


----------



## steve s

Ok a couple things I have done with my GOSM propane smoker to make it even better.

1. the top vent has tabs that keep it from closing all the way, I bent them up so it can close all the way. This gives me better venting control and it helps.

2. I cut 1 inch off the wire chip pan rack legs so it is shorter and now I can use a coffee can in place of the chip box even with the water pan in place.  This also helps it smoke much faster. I use the chip box lid on the coffee can to prevent flame ups.

3. I replaced the regulator with a adjustable regulator so I can better control gas flow for lower temps on warm days. 

4. I mounted casters to a metal plate and then set the smoker and propane tank on the dolly so I can wheel it around for easy storage in the garage and easy out in the drive for quick use without having to disconnect and reconnect the tank to move it. 

5. I mounted a wooden rack on the side with screws to hold items that I like to keep handy. Hot mitts, meat thermometer , cold beer, ect. 

6. I took a vent off the top of a old Weber grill and cut into the side of my GOSM and mounted it on the side near the bottom for additional venting when needed.

Anyone got any other improvements send them my way.
steve


----------



## trent

I like this idea.  I know all the various temperature control threads and my shelf mod (OK, I didn't post it in this thread, oops) are not apparent anymore.  It appears at least the GOSM could support its own folder of mods.


----------



## steve s

Ran out of propane the other day while smoking a couple butts and I got mad.
So today I used CSST flex gas line and ran a line to the garage from the house propane line. Installed a mounting plate a T and two shut off valves, then added two rubber extension hoses and a couple quick disconnects and bingo no more grill tanks to run out at the wrong time and now more gas wasted going to get them filled. Just roll out the smoker or grill and plug in the hose and it now draws off the 500gal house propane tank. Saves money too as the local propane company charges $2.89/gal to fill grill tanks and the price for the house tank is locked in at $2.29 till next June 1st.
Steve


----------



## jonweis

_Hey all....
As a 
*newby*
 to using my 32 
*jewells*
 and holes punched for more 
*Redi*
-Check digital thermo (smiles).  I find I have a problem keeping the cook temp in the 225 range while smoking a brisket and turkey together.  Only way so far has been to open the side door and keep the (portable gas grill burner)  used for the conversion on the lowest setting. Has anyone come up with something in the lid perhaps to heat in the chamber? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










 I'm thinking possibly something by removing the (usless) round temp guage that comes with the original charcoal unit and using it as some sort of vent.  With the door open approx. 3" I can maintain the 225 but seems a better method might be used. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Thanks a bunch from Sunny Libby, Mt. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	












Jon
_


----------



## 24kilo

After leaving many (I mean a lot)bags of charcoal in the rain, and trying to maintain a good temp without a temp spike, I finally changed over to propane. I have a Charbroil Horz, The cheap one ,the conversion cost 40 bucks or so and some stuff I had laying around, I got a Cast iron low pressure burner and a Low pressure reg from Academy Sports $25, Flow control Ebay $10, Misc hardware Lowes $5. I use cheap tin bread pans covered in foil for the smoke, I can vary the temp from 220 to +360 degs. Here's a pick of a Nice Pork Butt That I pulled.


----------



## fordman

Here is my two mods so far.


----------



## mauismokemeats

Converted my Brinkman smokin pit side fire box charcoal smoker to propane with the set up from gassmokers.com, it's great, it fits right in there, only mod I had to do was to cut a slot in the firebox door and upper lip to allow the gas line to run outside the box. This is great, I can come home from work, lite the grill, set the temp, put in my can of wood for smoke and be smoking in 20 minutes, leave alone, have a few cold ones and ready to eat in hour or so, to smoke some steaks and fish. On longer smokes, lite it, set it, start smoke and chill, only need to add more smoke wood every 2 hours or so depending how much smoke flavor you want.

Thanks to this thread for the info of that web site.



I'll get some updated pics of my smoker to post.

I did the horizontal mods, extentended smoke chamber tube, tuning plate, heat plates, thermometers etc. when I first got the smoker. It's nice, set it and not worry of temperatures, just a turn of a knob will do it.


----------



## seenred

Mauismokemeats;285131 said:
			
		

> Converted my Brinkman smokin pit side fire box charcoal smoker to propane with the set up from gassmokers.com, it's great, it fits right in there, only mod I had to do was to cut a slot in the firebox door and upper lip to allow the gas line to run outside the box.
> 
> Hey Maui:
> I'm thinkin of converting my New Braunfels sfb with the gassmoker.com setup too. One question: do you think it would be worth it to put an expanded steel grate over the burner and cover it with lava rocks? Just to diffuse and multiply some of the heat? I think I've read about someone doing this with a gas-converted offset. I don't know, whadaya think?


----------



## squeezy

SeenRed;285218 said:
			
		

> That's an interesting question ... I just can't see it making much difference for or against.
> Any thoughts folks?


----------



## mauismokemeats

Hey Maui:
I'm thinkin of converting my New Braunfels sfb with the gassmoker.com setup too. One question: do you think it would be worth it to put an expanded steel grate over the burner and cover it with lava rocks? Just to diffuse and multiply some of the heat? I think I've read about someone doing this with a gas-converted offset. I don't know, whadaya think?[/quote]

I think that will work just fine, matter of fact that would work out great for control the amount of smoke cause with the conversion from gassmokers.com it comes assembled with a heavy duty grate above the burner and sits halfway up in the firebox at the main grill opening and for the smoke you set a juice can with your smoke wood inside if it over the fire in the cut in the grate that's there, that makes alot of smoke quick being right over the fire, I had to cover the can with foil and poke a pinky size hole in the foil to try to "slow" the smoke action for a more TBS. So my next smoke I was thinking to set the smoke can more on the side of the flame vs directly on top of it for slower smolder of the wood for the smoke action, if you like lot of smoke no problem this set up you got it. With that in mind I think that lava rock will be a great idea, I think it would retain some heat so you can set the fire on a lower flame to save on the propane and be able to set your smoke can anywhere in the fire box as well for a good smoke control.

I think I might give that lava rock a try sometime, if you do yours first let me know how that worked out.


----------



## pignit

I use lava rock in my water pan when I do jerky. It does diffuse the heat and it acts as a heat sink. That's really all it does. It works well. It won't multiply the heat. I don't think anything does that shy of turning the heat up.


----------



## mauismokemeats

Ok, What about some pieces of fire brick placed in the firebox, think that might retain some heat?, or does the fire brick go better if placed inside the cooking chamber?

In Hawai'i we use larger size Lava rocks when we cook in the ground pit (imu), we start a big volocano looking fire with mesquite wood in the middle forming a peak and all the large lava rocks we call puka puka rocks suround the wood to form a volcano peak, light the wood, it heats up about 2-4 hours and the rocks get red hot, then you spread it out, put on the banana and ti leaves to give some steam, put your pig in on top of it and bury it up and let it go for 10-12 hours or so depending on size. And when it comes out you have the best smoked tasting pulled pork, yes it just fall off the bones, just remove the bones and shred the meat with your hands, good stuff. I guess they don't have the right kind of lava rock that gets red hot like the ones we use back home, I might have to go get me some on my next trip home. Come to think of it the lava rocks I see here is lighter and more porus and I can see how that type of lava rock would not hold heat. The kind I'm talking about is more like a large river rock so to speak with lot's of holes in it, so it's got some weight to it and gets red hot like coals.


----------



## travcoman45

Don't spend the money on them fire brick, good ol cheap concreate pavers do the same thin.  Got four in the bottom a mine an work great.


----------



## grampasaurus

I tried one of those cheap walmart hotplates as a replacement in my small electric sausage maker/smoker and the darn thing wouldn't get hot enough to make the chips smoke.  Sure glad I bought 2 of em, neither of which worked.  Perhaps a better built American model would work better.


----------



## critterhunter

I have a smoke hollow and have added wood stove seal to the door to seal up smoke loss and added vents to control temp


----------



## lazybonzes

This is a very cheap green char-brolier h2o smoker I changed to propane. If sitting it on a two burner coleman stove counts as a mod.

Anyway it works great, I've smoked chicken, pork loins,chuck roasts, meatloafs, sausage, and bacon. My favorite so far is boneless skinless chicken thighs.


----------



## zjaybird

Has anybody done any mods to a Weston vertical propane smoker?  Just got one and ready to play with it till I find the exact combination of toys to make it put the meat in, self light, and cut it up and serve it on a plate for me.  Wish me luck.  HA
Zjaybird
Westion Stainless Steel 36inch verical propane smoker


----------



## mauismokemeats

Got any pics of your rig with the bricks?


----------



## powderxp

Thought I'd post a picture of my sausage hanging bars I added to my GOSM BB. This is simply 3/8" allthread with a nut on the inside of the box and a nylock on the outside of the box. It holds solid as can be. Add some S-hooks and your off to the races. I can hang about 40 1-lb sticks on this setup with no flex at all.


----------



## roytyson

Hey all. I have a Weston smoker I am getting ready to do the mod that started this thread. I have a few questions though. I assume I still run the gas line through the factory temp valve (for lack of correct verbage, the vavle I currently use to regulate temp). If this is so, I assume I would leave the valve wide open.

I also plan to open the orfice some, as I currenlty have a hard time getting hot enough to cook chicken.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## chisoxjim

The only mod. I had to do with my small GOSM was toss out the small chip box that it came with, and replaced it with the largest cast iron pan I could fit in there.  I am using a large "griddle" type cast iron pan that I load up with lump, and wood chunks,  I can get about 3 hours of smoke with this method vs about an hour out of the small chip box.  Lets me leave the smoker closed doing its work for longer periods of time.


----------



## psychobrew

Has anybody converted an Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse to propane?  I've been thinking about it since the cabinet is in great condition.  My only concern is how high the temps would get since it's a well insulated unit (especially since there's plastic around the doors that has already partially melted).


----------



## sqwib

I have done the needle valve mod, installed a few more thermometers, designed an adjustable hanging jerky rack and a new fire box (small cast iron pan and nipped off a 1/2" of the rack that holds the firebox)...all have worked well.
Now my next successful mod (depending on the talent in his forum)
Is I have a 1/2 barrel keg I want to convert to a firebox using a hot plate for cold smokes, fish and stuff.

Any Ideas...
Should I keep it vertical and secure the GOSM to the top of the keg or is all of this not worth doing? Should I keep the firebox to the side or is all of this not worth doing? Do I need to add ventilation to the bottom beneath the hot plate? Should I use gas instead of the hot plate?

Are kegs safe to use, are they stainless or aluminum? If they are aluminum is it ok to use with heat, I figured aluminum should be ok as a firebox because the heat wont be that high

Or is all of this not worth doing?

all input appreciated


----------



## chefrob

in my lowes jobby i put pavers in my chip pan, made a charcoal pan, use a dipsposable foil pan for a bigger water pan, and made a smoke stack for better air flow.


----------



## chisoxjim

heres some pics of what I did to get longer inervals between adding wood.  

cast iron pan setup:





works like a charm,


----------



## buzzy

Here are a few things I have done to my Smoke Hollow Smoker (SHS):

All of these from the manufaturer because of no low temps.
Smaller control valve
smaller burner
longer stem thermometer

My mods.
needle valve in line
Have smoker in its own little shack (2.5' x 4.5' x 5.5') 
Something I just tried last week to cold smoke dry beef was pull off door & 
lean it against front of smoker. Outside temp. around 30. (windy also)Inside temp 65-70.
Finally getting consistent result  from SHS that I want.
THANKS TO ALL with mod ideas

Things I have been thinking about
Putting a stainless steel plate or other kind of steel in place of water pan that covers the whole area of smoker.(removable) Not completely tight against sides.Then I should be able to put more in smoker & because if things are not hung right over drip pan they dry out on bottom or get over done. Any thoughts about this would be appreciated.
(sausage, bologna, dried beef & anything else I forgot)


----------



## azrocker

About a year ago I saw a horizontal that had a burner mounted underneath the cooking area on the outside.. (in other words it heated the cooker not the food.) It was at one end. I am unable to find that post now but have run the idea around my head for awhile. I think if I heat my horizontal and bring the temp up it would be a quicker way to reach maximum. I looked at tejas smokers site and they have log burners that could be mounted inside but I worry about safety. If the burner went out ....well* BOOM *might be descriptive. I have a turkey fryer and thought I might give it a try with that. Any thoughts?


----------



## azrocker

Anybody?


----------



## dick bullard

To all you folks that have bought those electric hot plates from Walmart......most are rated I believe at 1000 watts....but they will never produce that with a pan setting on them....the internal thermostat (bi-metal strip type) is responding to the temp. inside of the unit and will cycle accordingly.....you have to by-pass the control so the unit is full on all of the time.....have done several of these with very good results for producing smoke and the heat needed in smoker....just thought you'd like to know you haven't wasted your money....just need to mod. the mod. for your smoker.....!!!

Rick


----------



## hailfixer

For any of you with vertical smokers you may like some of the mods I've done to my Great Outdoors Smokey Mountain smoker with a 16" door.

First was the addition of a Side Fire Box from Char-Griller. I made a template of the opening and used that to trace it on the smoker. I used the circular air vent as a guide to where the cut out would be. I have pictures posted at this site in the Dr. Good folder. 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/smokey...s/album/0/list

I use the side box for the smoking wood. I normally start some charcoal in the slide out drawer and when it is ready I push the drawer back in and put the grate over the coals and lay the wood chunks on the grate. What I like about this setup is I can control the amount of wood and smoke from the side box without opening the main smoker door, hence no heat loss.

Added a large square stainless steel water pan. It measures 14" x 13". I cover it with heavy duty foil and hot water at the start of smoking activities.

Next mod was adding a gas oven thermostat heat control valve. I did this mod last year and it really works well. Makes this unit more of a set it and forget it model. 

The newest mod was adding a glass window to the door. I tried a replacement GE oven door glass first but the oven door had heavy tint so I decided to get a clear piece of tempered glass and to replace it. I called a local glass company and ordered a piece of tempered glass cut to my size. Since I rarely would have the smoker above 350° they said it would work. Their tempering ovens go to 1200°. Plus they sell this same glass for fireplace doors. The glass is 1/4" thick, 11.5" wide by 22" long. To stabilize the door, and to give the glass something to lay on, I made a steel plate frame using 1/8 inch thick 2" wide cold rolled steel . I used the steel plate to frame an opening 10" wide by 20.5" long.

Since I had to remove the GOSM temperature gauge to install the window this was a good time to add a new one. I like the colors and the big numbers on the replacement 3 Inch BBQ Temperature Gauge.

I really happy with the new mods. The smoker performs great and overall it's getting better and better. 

Here are a couple of photos

Michael


----------



## nwdave

Interesting mod with the window.  Can't get to your Yahoo Dr Good folio.  They want us to sign up for their Yahoo program.  I've had bad experiences with Yahoo, so I try to stay clear of them.  Can you post the other pictures here?


----------



## coffee_junkie

My cooking grates haven't been that clean since I first fired my smoker up! How do you keep them so clean?
I like the glass mod! I wonder how it will affect the temps? Also the placement of the therm might give you a false reading since the temps can vary greatly depending on where you take your measurments. Nice looking rig, exactly like mine....except it looks completely different. I am interested in the gas valve mod? can you elaborate?


----------



## hailfixer

All you need is a yahoo email, no 'program' to sign up for that I know of. There are quite a few photo's there. It would be worth your time to look at them, I will try to get them up to Photobucket sometime but right now they are there for the viewing.


----------



## hailfixer

I cleaned it up for the photos. Just soaked them in the sink and used that yellow/green sponge thingy and a lot of scrubbing.

I keep another thermometer on the shelf in the middle, and just guess from there
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

The glass doesn't affect the temps as far as I'm concerned. It is a hair thicker than the door anyway at 1/8". Plus if there is any heat loss the thermostat will just kick in a little longer I suppose. 

Here is a copy of a post from the smokey mountain forum where I got the idea. I have added some comments in parentheses.

All of this came from a member there Ron Olson http://groups.yahoo.com/group/smokey...n/message/3360

______________________________________________

GOSM Gas Oven Thermostat Heat Control Valve

Do a search for Gas Oven Thermostat Heat Control Valve New on ebay and it will come right up.

I'm no plumber either, I just acquainted myself with the Wall-O-Fittings at Home Depot until I came up with the right combination that worked. While you're there, don't forget to buy a control knob, they never seem to be included.

The inlet for the thermostat is the male pipe threaded port that hangs down beneath it. I used these same threads to mount the thermostat into a metal switch box (Home Depot again - hope you didn't drive home already!) which made it easy to mount the whole thing to the control panel of the GOSM. Just out of preference, I adapted the inlet to a more conventional 3/8" flare fitting, so that it would be compatible with my longer regulator hoses. If you want to use the stock GOSM regulator, the fitting must be 1/8" male pipe thread.

To get from the main outlet of the thermostat to the burner of the smoker, shape a supply line out of 3/8" soft copper tubing (or 1/4" if your thermostat happens to use that size - I think the last one I bought did). Depending on where you mount the thermostat, this line may need to be shaped and routed quite a bit. The copper tube installs directly into the largest port on the thermostat. Tighten the compression fitting until the tube is secure. On the other end, install a compression fitting of the appropriate size, and adapt this fitting as needed to fit the 1/8" male pipe thread of the burner assembly. Be sure to use 2-3 wraps of YELLOW teflon tape on all of your pipe thread fittings. Don't use tape on compression fittings.

(I just fitted a hose barb on the thermostat outlet and used high pressure air hose to make the connection between it and the burner control.)

The trickiest part is piping in a pilot burner, which you pretty much have to do unless you cap off the pilot port on the thermostat. I don't recommend disabling it, as the thermostat can potentially shut off the main burner completely from time to time, and the pilot is what reignites it when the temperature comes down. What I did was build one out of 3/16" by 12" hard brake line from the auto parts store. The brake line has flared ends and comes with its own fittings. Chop one end off and insert it into the small compression fitting in the thermostat and tighten it down. For the other end, purchase a brake line terminator from the same auto parts store - just a nut with a solid end to it - to cap off the line. Before mounting it though, drill a very small, maybe .030" hole in the center of the cap. Presto, there's your pilot burner. You will need to mount this so that the tip of it sits just beneath the main burner in the smoker, close enough that the big burner will ignite it, but not so close that the WOOF of the main burner choking off will blow it out.

The other trick part is fishing the long capillary for the thermo-bulb thingy into the smoker without damaging it, and then mounting it up above the highest cooking rack with the bulb exposed to the hot air of the smoker.

If any of this sounds intimidating, just tell the friendly people at Home Depot what you want to do. If their eyes don't glaze over, then they'll be glad to help with finding the right parts.

(Here are some part numbers. I used the Harpco part, but any like these will work. When I did this mod last year I had already bought the thermostat. I think I paid around $25.00 for it then.)

Harper Wyman Part # 5390G0003J 

Harper Wyman Part # 5813H0085D 

Harpco # 6060H0017 NATURAL OR LP GAS OVEN HEAT CONTROL VALVE


----------



## ryanje

Does cast iron create a longer buring more even smoke?  I have a chip box the the one in this thread with bricks in it.  Its stamped steal and only the chunks burn that are in the round area above the burner.  Stuff at the square edges doesnt really burn.


----------



## ryanje

I found something just like this for 7.50 at a local lowes. 

http://www.josephmarc.com/index.php?...&f=57810_1.jpg

Would it make a good replacement to my steel smoker box on my 36" gas smoker? Also it says not for food use on it. Does that matter since it would just be holding wood?


----------



## sqwib

A gas grill can go kaboom also, there's no safety on them if the burner was to blow out.
Try building a pipe burner, mine took about 45 minutes to build.
Here is a link to my blog that has the pipe burner and all the inf you need to build one.
_
"Frankensmoker"_


----------



## chisoxjim

sure did,  it burned easily twice as long as the small cast iron chip box that came with my smoker.  THis simple mod. allowed me to keep the door closed and the GOSM doing its work instead of refilling the chip box all the time.

good luck.  

btw that is  a cast iron pan with the raised "grill" bottom, which I think helped keep the wood, and lump raised up a little.


----------



## hailfixer

Yesterday I took the newly modified GOSM out for a ride. Here are the results of my 1st smoke with the new glass door. I really like seeing inside the smoker while it's working. The glass does get a film on it while its smoking, but it not enough to block the view. Here is a picture taken after 3 1/2 hours. 

I'm very happy with the results of the mod. Overall it wasn't too much work and costs where reasonable at about $32.00.

Michael


----------



## hailfixer

Here's a build list and photos for the glass door mod.

I used 
1/8" x 2" steel plate 2 pieces 24" & 2 pieces10"
A 22" x 11.5" piece of tempered glass
Rutland #76 500° RTV High Heat Silicone
Nuts & bolts (I just used what I had on hand)

The sizes I used allow for the glass to have a 3/4" overlap on the steel plates. The actual glass opening is 20 1/2" x 10"

I annotated the photos to show each step.


----------



## hailfixer

I've added some photos of the Oven Thermostat mod.
















Here is a copy of a post from the smokey mountain forum where I got the idea. I have added some comments in parentheses.

All of this came from a member there Ron Olson http://groups.yahoo.com/group/smokey...n/message/3360

______________________________________________

GOSM Gas Oven Thermostat Heat Control Valve

Do a search for Gas Oven Thermostat Heat Control Valve New on ebay and it will come right up.

I'm no plumber either, I just acquainted myself with the Wall-O-Fittings at Home Depot until I came up with the right combination that worked. While you're there, don't forget to buy a control knob, they never seem to be included.

The inlet for the thermostat is the male pipe threaded port that hangs down beneath it. I used these same threads to mount the thermostat into a metal switch box (Home Depot again - hope you didn't drive home already!) which made it easy to mount the whole thing to the control panel of the GOSM. Just out of preference, I adapted the inlet to a more conventional 3/8" flare fitting, so that it would be compatible with my longer regulator hoses. If you want to use the stock GOSM regulator, the fitting must be 1/8" male pipe thread.

To get from the main outlet of the thermostat to the burner of the smoker, shape a supply line out of 3/8" soft copper tubing (or 1/4" if your thermostat happens to use that size - I think the last one I bought did). Depending on where you mount the thermostat, this line may need to be shaped and routed quite a bit. The copper tube installs directly into the largest port on the thermostat. Tighten the compression fitting until the tube is secure. On the other end, install a compression fitting of the appropriate size, and adapt this fitting as needed to fit the 1/8" male pipe thread of the burner assembly. Be sure to use 2-3 wraps of YELLOW teflon tape on all of your pipe thread fittings. Don't use tape on compression fittings.

(I just fitted a hose barb on the thermostat outlet and used high pressure air hose to make the connection between it and the burner control.)

The trickiest part is piping in a pilot burner, which you pretty much have to do unless you cap off the pilot port on the thermostat. I don't recommend disabling it, as the thermostat can potentially shut off the main burner completely from time to time, and the pilot is what reignites it when the temperature comes down. What I did was build one out of 3/16" by 12" hard brake line from the auto parts store. The brake line has flared ends and comes with its own fittings. Chop one end off and insert it into the small compression fitting in the thermostat and tighten it down. For the other end, purchase a brake line terminator from the same auto parts store - just a nut with a solid end to it - to cap off the line. Before mounting it though, drill a very small, maybe .030" hole in the center of the cap. Presto, there's your pilot burner. You will need to mount this so that the tip of it sits just beneath the main burner in the smoker, close enough that the big burner will ignite it, but not so close that the WOOF of the main burner choking off will blow it out.

The other trick part is fishing the long capillary for the thermo-bulb thingy into the smoker without damaging it, and then mounting it up above the highest cooking rack with the bulb exposed to the hot air of the smoker.

If any of this sounds intimidating, just tell the friendly people at Home Depot what you want to do. If their eyes don't glaze over, then they'll be glad to help with finding the right parts.

(Here are some part numbers. I used the Harpco part, but any like these will work. When I did this mod last year I had already bought the thermostat. I think I paid around $25.00 for it then.)

Harper Wyman Part # 5390G0003J 

Harper Wyman Part # 5813H0085D 

Harpco # 6060H0017 NATURAL OR LP GAS OVEN HEAT CONTROL VALVE[/quote]


----------



## sqwib

Awesome post, I would love to do my GOSM


----------



## mudduck

hailfixer how wide is your door
that look great
i think i have the midle size


----------



## richoso1

Great post and documentation. Points to you.


----------



## q dawg

Great looking job on doing the mod. Maybe I missed it, but where did you mount the heat sensor in the cabinet.?

Thought this might be a nice project for me, but then I got to thinkin......Has anyone considered using a gas oven for a smoker instead of converting a smoker to a gas oven ?

Just think about it....uses natural gas or converts to propane fairly easily, already has automatic temp. control, usually has a window for viewing, has a light inside and a broiler for crispin up that chicken skin....!

All you would have to do is stick on a Smoke Daddy and build it in to a nice lookin structure with a smoke house look......!

Q Dawg


----------



## hailfixer

I forgot to get a photo of that. I'll try and get one up later. I fed it up the inside behind the rack holders to the top of the smoker.


----------



## sqwib

[/quote]

Been searching everywhere for these parts, where did you get yours?


----------



## hailfixer

I got it on ebay, but that was a few years ago. Without the pilot light line you risk having a flame out with the gas still flowing.......... kaboom!

It may never happen but I wouldn't do this mod without it. 

There must be many valves out there that would work, I just don't know where to look. You can see from the pics there are three connection points on the valve I used, Inlet, Outlet, & Pilot.

Good luck in your search. If I can answer any questions I'll be glad to help.

Michael


----------



## sqwib

Thanks.
 I will keep searching


----------



## unarmedone

MOD could you sticky this please.


----------



## asenary

3/5/11 I did this mod on my SMVS. Took about 3 1/2 hrs. *Sadly*, The thermostat was defective. Got one on fleabay for 29.95 A harpco 6000S0001. It won't turn off set on any temp.... My unit had only the top vent, so I also added 2 additional vents on the sides. It now stays in the 215 to 225 range set on low. The origional problem was high heat. I still like the idea of set n forget for temp using a thermostat. Hoping the seller has a replacement, as these thermos are difficult to locate.(old type w/o safety). You can use 3/16" copper tubing for the pilot. Pinch the end closed and drill a *small* hole for the pilot light. Adjusting the pilot below the burner was not a problem. Have a 3/4" flame when off and expands higher when gas on in thermostat. No flame out problems (don't know about windy days though, I'm sure a wind break would be a benifit). You can still control the flame size with the origional valve on the unit.  Be sure to turn off the propane tank when done as the pilot will not go out until you do...


----------



## duanes

Here are my mods to my 3405BGW GOSM.  I built cart with exterior of 2x3's and 1/2 plywood, painted with outdoor deck stain.  Sheet metal edging covers fiberglass insulation.  Insulation makes HUGE difference in enabling smoker to get up to operating temperature in winter and minimizing wind and sun induced temperature fluctuations.  Casters and heavy duty handles make it portable.  Shelf folds down to minimize space (store it in garage with limited space).  Concrete heat sink added to control temperature and bring smoker back up to operating temperature quickly after opening doors.  Old coleman grill works as grease pan.  ET732 thermometer feeds into holes drilled in side.  Insulation and needle valve enables operating smoker as low as 140 degrees without flameout and 400+ and makes it fairly easy to get it set/keep at the desired temp .  Need to be careful with needle valve as setting it too low, risk of flameout - I don't smoke at low temps on windy days.

Of course, having to do it over again, a lot of changes would be made.  I have yet to install gasket for door.  I am thinking of making another heat sink to completely replace the water pan - I have smoked with and with/out the water pan and I can't tell the difference.  This would give me back use of the fourth shelf.  I am also looking to modify the smoke box so it sits much closer to the burner on very low heat - currently I place it directly on the burner.

Finally, I have to paint and add a handle to a box I just built that fits over the propane top that has a 200 watt ceramic heater to keep the regulator warm enough in the winter to keep ice build up from bloking the gas flow (I swear Rhino fills their tanks with 50% water :-) It has a sliding top to open and close it to adjust the temp as needed - ideally a thermostat would work better but it does the job.  Beats pouring hot water on the regulator...

Duane


----------



## asenary

I like your plywood edging. Great idea. You can get a propane scale and hang it off your hook and always know how much propane you have too.


----------



## chefrob

nice job!


----------



## asenary

This is my mod on the smoker. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thermostat on lower left, chimney w/butterfly top, vents on I

lower sides (l & R), and new temp on door.


----------



## joshuacrispin

By far, the best modification I added to my propane smoker was an external fuel gauge that I can monitor both locally and via my smart phone using the General Electric (GE) Wink App.

ReFuel External Fuel Guage.













00 RefuelPropaneTank.jpg



__ joshuacrispin
__ Dec 1, 2014


----------



## bjigolfr

Smoker in winter 1.JPG



__ bjigolfr
__ Dec 7, 2014


















Smoker in winter 2.JPG



__ bjigolfr
__ Dec 7, 2014


















Smoker in winter 3.JPG



__ bjigolfr
__ Dec 7, 2014






Here's my Propane smoker ready for a Northern Minnesota Smoke early December rib smoke.  I have struggled since I started using this smoker about 2 years ago with winter's cold and wind.  I cut out squares of insulation where the chimney sticks out of the top of the smoker and made sure the fiberglass bats extended down nearly to the ground.  I have used metal tape and previously closed the butterfly vents on each side.  Ample air intake from the front exposure.  I actually had to throttle back the flow valve to bring down the temperature.  I consider this seasonal mod a success!  A Facebook page suggested a welders blanket instead of the insulation bats.  Anyone here use a welders blanket?  cost?  pictures?


----------



## jrankin

So i have a charcoal / wood smoker but after my first few hrs i dont need the wood... so wjat i want to donis add a burner ti assit my charcoal on long burners... i want to be able to have a propane burner that will kick on and off as needed to keep the temp within the range i set. Any suggestions????


----------

